# Your Most Unexpected Erogenous Zone



## Latte (May 17, 2011)

Partners or playmates can often make a beeline straight for the obvious or protruding goodies (or the parts the lovers themselves like to kiss, lick, and touch). What part of your body turns you on but could probably use a couple of road signs pointing your partner in the right direction?

Mine are the palms of my hands and the insides of my wrists. My knees go all wobbly if I get a stubbly kiss on either one. Maybe I should have been born in a hand-kidding generation? Because that would have been pretty awesome. Getting my hand kissed by handsome gentlemen all the time? *swoon*


----------



## Sydney Vicious (May 17, 2011)

If someone gets a good grip on the back of my neck, it's game over for me , I go all melty and start acting...foolish hehehe.
Also, my ears, but that's sort of more common.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 17, 2011)

The bottom of my feet


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2011)

Sometimes I don't ever expect to be touched there again but, the inside of my wrists, elbows and arch of my feet. My neck and that tender skin right below my earlobe. Also there are magic spots around my collarbones, small of my throat and small of my back. 

The palms of my hands and my fingers too.


----------



## penguin (May 17, 2011)

My skin. Not a particular body part, but my skin itself. Feather-light touches where their fingers barely graze my skin can drive me wild. Not many seem to understand that, even after I tell them I like it.


----------



## Tania (May 17, 2011)

Scalp. I fucking LOVE hairpulling. Not like ripping-out-my-hair hairpulling, but just grabbing a handful and squeezing. ARGHALURVVVVVVVVE!!!!!!


----------



## Amatrix (May 17, 2011)

I have found with the right person I like almost anything and everything touched. Some men and women are really good at kissing my neck, others are better at sucking earlobes. 

My biggest shocker... of course my belly! I never knew it was that sexual for me, until someone showed me recently. I mean I liked it before, and I enjoyed getting a nice belly rub- but something about getting a little aggressive with it, deep massage, balling it up, slapping it, biting it...:smitten:


----------



## penguin (May 17, 2011)

Tania said:


> Scalp. I fucking LOVE hairpulling. Not like ripping-out-my-hair hairpulling, but just grabbing a handful and squeezing. ARGHALURVVVVVVVVE!!!!!!



Ooo that too. I do like a firm grip at other times, but gentle tugging sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Kamily (May 17, 2011)

Tania said:


> Scalp. I fucking LOVE hairpulling. Not like ripping-out-my-hair hairpulling, but just grabbing a handful and squeezing. ARGHALURVVVVVVVVE!!!!!!



Hell Yeah! I love that too!! Theres also a spot on the upper part of my back that makes me go weak in the knees instantly. :batting:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 17, 2011)

The inside of my arms are ridiculously sensitive to touch when I'm "open". Sensitive to the point of dropping a crystal wine flute when a lover caught me off guard. It's one of the reasons I tend to wear multiple bracelets and/or wide cuffs to protect the area. 

Also, there's a spot along the curve of my spine that is pretty much an "ON" switch when properly touched. Luckily (for me), in order to activate said switch, the person would already have to be someone I'm open to to have a reason to touch me there.


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 17, 2011)

The back of my neck. I realised the other night that I will cave into anyone who tickles the back of my neck. And I mean _anyone_.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 17, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> The back of my neck. I realised the other night that I will cave into anyone who tickles the back of my neck. And I mean _*anyone*_.



Note to self...


----------



## LalaCity (May 18, 2011)

My back. It's super sensitive, but it sadly gets no love.


----------



## Pitch (May 18, 2011)

My neck, ye old kiss on the knuckles (with or without stubble: Melt) and my thighs. None get as much love as I would like. 3:

Oh, and the inner soft part of my forearm.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2011)

Stubble rubbing against my bare shoulder or thighs...JESUS....I see stars and wish on every single one.


----------



## Pitch (May 18, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Stubble rubbing against my bare shoulder or thighs...JESUS....I see stars and wish on every single one.



Oh-ho, snap...that *is* hot.

And recently I've been thinking of that hot piece of man meat Chris Hemsworth doing exactly that. (lead role in Thor).


----------



## jewels_mystery (May 18, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Stubble rubbing against my bare shoulder or thighs...JESUS....I see stars and wish on every single one.



+1. I also love to have the back of my neck and lower back kissed. :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren (May 18, 2011)

I'm not sure what it's called, but that little dip in my back before my butt juts out. Right there!


----------



## BBW_Curious1 (May 18, 2011)

Completely wacky--but there's a spot near my shoulder blades that drives me crazy...random?!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 18, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> My back. It's super sensitive, but it sadly gets no love.



Agreed...but mostly the small of my back. Just the idea of a man brushing his fingers there....prrrrrrr. Even a casual touch like a hand at the small of my back leading me through a door will trigger the tingles. But the bare skin of fingertips against bare skin of my back? *shiver*...Oh yeah, it's golden.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 18, 2011)

My earlobes and shoulders. Haven't really found anywhere else but those are surprising places to me. First time someone embraced them, I was like "Wow, holy shit ***meeeelllllttt***" lol.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 19, 2011)

My left shoulder has a little freckle on it. Kiss me there and o-m-g. :bow:


----------



## 1love_emily (May 19, 2011)

The outside of my thigh... like once Derek and I were driving together, and he had to shift gears, but he accidentally brushed me there and OMG I nearly died.


----------



## Alicia33 (May 25, 2011)

Mine would be tummy and back of the knees


----------



## Kamily (May 25, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Stubble rubbing against my bare shoulder or thighs...JESUS....I see stars and wish on every single one.



Oh yes yes!!


----------



## milfy (May 25, 2011)

I love having my ears breathed in to and nibbled, I like being stroked all over my neck and back too and have my hair played with. - it really awakens my whole body and makes me' more relaxed, it's almost like unbearable as so tickly and sensitive, especially the sides of my back and behind my ears but so good I never want it to stop.


----------



## lozonloz (Jun 5, 2011)

I am insanely ticklish, and just recently this guy I know has been tickling the palms of my hands.

Maaaaaaaan that feels good.

Too good. I have to get him to stop before I jump him in tickle filled lust. *nod*


----------



## JulieD (Jun 5, 2011)

OK, So im a weidro, and this post right here just may prove my point. I love it when a guy doesnt even touch me at all, but i just feel his body heat so close to mine, when we are so close together that i feel his breath on my shoulder or in my hair....omgosh...so close that if the wind were to blow, we would be touching... less then an inch apart, just the feeling of his presence, his skin everything but touching mine... so hawt.. i literally turn into a big ol" puddle of julied... i also like it when he gently touches my lips...like if im sleeping and he runs his finger over my lips or on my cheek... and anytime my hair is tucked behind my ear... wow... i better stop... :blush:


----------

